

Using the Mobile Phone as a Medical Diagnostic Tool - jyu
http://www.economist.com/science/displaystory.cfm?story_id=11367989&fsrc=RSS

======
aneesh
The Economist glosses over many of the details. You can find more technical
information, and a link to the paper, here:
<http://blogs.zdnet.com/emergingtech/?p=908>

